# Trimming micro sword



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What is the best height for Micro sword to trim it? I have a clump around 2-3" in height. Also, how short should you trim it?


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

as far as i know, it's all personal preference. so long as your water conditions are favorable, it'll grow back.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

the one i gave you should max out at 3 inches. lol
don't cut it like grass >.>


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

xD I am imagining a little sea goat nomming on it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lol feom micro sword you should leave the height. it is meant to be a carpeting plant and therefore you should not trim the blades ^_^

instead you should trim the runners when its starts going where you dont want it to grow


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Alright. ^_^ Paco enjoys laying in it. xD


----------

